
Google launches the third version of its A.I. chips, an alternative to Nvidia's - mauliknshah
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/08/google-launches-tpu-3-point-0-third-version-of-ai-chips.html
======
throwaway2016a
> Also, if the new version is anything like its predecessor, it will also
> become accessible to third-party developers through Google's public cloud
> service.

I wish this could be bought for home use. Cloud based machine learning is
great (I mean that, I love it) but sometimes a one time hardware purchase is
easier to swallow than a hourly rate.

~~~
theDoug
Dell is selling NVIDIA V100s for only about $20,000 for "home use".
[http://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/accessories/apd/490-bedx](http://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/accessories/apd/490-bedx)

At its priciest in GCP ($2.48/hr) that's still about 7800 hours before buying
was an advantage (15700 hours on preemptible gear).

(Disclosure: I work at Google, but this is all public math)

~~~
leeoniya
> Dell is selling NVIDIA V100s for only about $20,000 for "home use".

or...

[https://www.thinkmate.com/product/nvidia/900-2g500-0000-000](https://www.thinkmate.com/product/nvidia/900-2g500-0000-000)

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
If it's actually home use you can buy the Quadro gv100 for 8999 on the nvidia
store: [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/design-visualization/quadro-
sto...](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/design-visualization/quadro-store/)

~~~
scottlegrand2
Or a TitanV for $3000 because Tesla is more branding than anything else.

------
theDoug
*announces, not launches

Plenty of details to come. The TPU v2 in beta is available for customers
currently. This is v3, not currently available.

------
jacquesm
It's only an alternative by the time you can buy them. Until then owning GPU
hardware is a lot cheaper than renting it if you use it for a substantial
fraction of the time.

------
voice_dosa
This would be an interesting way to launch a denial of service attack on a
restaurant in the real world.

~~~
what_ever
That doesn't even make sense. The restaurant booking, as shown during the
presentation, can only be triggered through Assistant. It's not an API that
you can program. You will still have to input it to the Assistant that book
this restaurant on this date at this hour. And even if you do program that,
Google can control it at the account level that things are not abused. You are
assuming as if Google hasn't dealt with DDOS situations before.

Disc: Googler but nowhere close to the project.

